# Disable the Page Up and Page Down keys?



## supersezzie (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey guys,

I have a Dell LAtitude D400 running XP SP3 and I wondered if there's a way to disable the pg up and pg dn keys? It is getting really frustrating as I keep knocking them when I'm typing in word and end up typing halfway up the page before without realising! I can't find a solution anywhere.

Thanks.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I am not sure if a keymapper can do the job... AFAIK you cannot disable them.. you can use an external keyboard or use another laptop but not disable the (some) keys.


----------



## monkeybread (Jul 5, 2011)

I am having this problem as well. It seems that autohotkey could be rigged do to the trick, but my corporate system is locked down and requests that I don't install anything like that on it. Any other options?


----------



## jpiper (Sep 15, 2011)

I just disabled the page up and page down keys on my Dell Precision M4600 laptop. You do it using regedit.exe.

Most of the instructions are here:
How to Disable Caps Lock Key in Windows 7 or Vista - How-To Geek

and below is the rest of the info you need.

Once you get to the "keyboard layout" folder (note: NOT "keyboard layouts") click edit:new:binary value. Enter the name "Scancode Map" - this trick seems to only work if you use that name.

The scan codes for page up and page down are E049 and E051, but the data is stored little-endian ("backwards)". So if you want to disable page up and page down, the value to enter is:

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
03 00 00 00 00 00 49 E0
00 00 51 E0 00 00 00 00

Enter this value by right-clicking the name "Scancode Map", and selecting "Modify" -or- "Modify binary data". (Not surprisingly, these two menu items do the same thing.)

When you're entering the data, the four digits to the left are the address - just ignore those. The data you type should have the same format as the way I put it above.

After you're done, reboot your computer, and your page down frustrations will be over forever!


----------



## Finiderire (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello,

I just wanted to thank jpiper for his quick fix which works like a charm.

If you want to create the .reg file for this:

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Keyboard Layout]
"Scancode Map"=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,00,00,49,e0,00,00,51,e0,\
  00,00,00,00
```
a+,=)
-=Finiderire=-

Configuration :
Windows 7 x86 SP1 Professional


----------

